# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Amalfi Coast car and driver

## debd

A few of you have made mention of hiring a car and driver for this area.   I was wondering how to go about making those sort of arrangements.

----------


## bto

Hi, Deb.  I've been reading the Rick Steves travel guide for Italy in preparation for a trip and he gives some suggestions regarding hiring cars/drivers, etc.   If you don't have it, I find he has a lot of great info, although I'm sure someone in here with first hand knowledge will respond too.

----------


## stbartshopper

We have had car and drivers a number of time for the Amalfi coast. We have always done it through our hotel concierge- at Ville d'Este in Como and at the Hassler in Rome. We strongly suggest not to drive the Amalfi coast as it is nerve shattering- the curves, cliffs and other drivers. Just sit back and enjoy the views and libations.

----------


## debd

> We have had car and drivers a number of time for the Amalfi coast. We have always done it through our hotel concierge- at Ville d'Este in Como and at the Hassler in Rome. We strongly suggest not to drive the Amalfi coast as it is nerve shattering- the curves, cliffs and other drivers. Just sit back and enjoy the views and libations.



Thanks.

----------


## debd

> Hi, Deb.  I've been reading the Rick Steves travel guide for Italy in preparation for a trip and he gives some suggestions regarding hiring cars/drivers, etc.   If you don't have it, I find he has a lot of great info, although I'm sure someone in here with first hand knowledge will respond too.



I do like his books.  Thanks for the reminder.

We just finished planning most of a trip.  We are flying Aeroflot which allows for a short Moscow visit?!?

Anyway - on the itinerary - Rome, Naples, Amalfi coast with stays in Capri and Paiano.  A bit ambitious IMHO, but why not.

----------


## GramChop

I, too, made my arrangements through the hotel (Hotel Miramare), Deb, and it was one of the better decisions I've ever made!  The driver met us at the train station in Napoli and drove us to Positano and back a week later.  We had another driver to take us to Ravello for the day/night.  He waited for us as we toured the beautiful Villa Cimbrone.  We saw him later sitting in the square reading the paper and we invited him to join us for dinner at Cumpa Cosimo only to find out after the meal, the owners were his sister and brother-in-law.  Let's just say that was one of the least expensive meals of the trip.  We learned so much about the Amalfi Coast during that dinner.  I highly recommend hiring a driver and I hope you get one as great as ours!

----------


## debd

> I, too, made my arrangements through the hotel (Hotel Miramare), Deb, and it was one of the better decisions I've ever made!  The driver met us at the train station in Napoli and drove us to Positano and back a week later.  We had another driver to take us to Ravello for the day/night.  He waited for us as we toured the beautiful Villa Cimbrone.  We saw him later sitting in the square reading the paper and we invited him to join us for dinner at Cumpa Cosimo only to find out after the meal, the owners were his sister and brother-in-law.  Let's just say that was one of the least expensive meals of the trip.  We learned so much about the Amalfi Coast during that dinner.  I highly recommend hiring a driver and I hope you get one as great as ours!



Thanks, Missy.

----------


## debd

We head to Praino from Rome.  Guessing we'll take the fast train to the spot where we would meet a driver, for the back and forth and possibly a day between.

----------


## GramChop

> We head to Praino from Rome.  Guessing we'll take the fast train to the spot where we would meet a driver, for the back and forth and possibly a day between.



 Make time for Pompeii!  It was fascinating.

I just did a randon Google search and came up with this:  http://www.sorrentosilverstar.com/  It's a start!

----------


## bto

Haven't reached the Pompeii section of my book yet, but something tells me it would be good.  Did you have a tour guide there, Missy?

----------


## GramChop

> Haven't reached the Pompeii section of my book yet, but something tells me it would be good.  Did you have a tour guide there, Missy?



We did; I wish I could remember his name, but I can't.  Also, my travel file was collateral Katrina damage.  Ugh.

----------


## debd

> Make time for Pompeii!  It was fascinating.
> 
> I just did a randon Google search and came up with this:  http://www.sorrentosilverstar.com/  It's a start!



Yes, Pompei and Herculaneum.

----------


## GramChop

Pay close attention at Pompeii and when you return, tell me why one photo shows deeper ruts than the other.  

pompeii 1.jpg

pompeii 2.jpg

Photos courtesy of The Google.

----------


## DavidB

Yes, driving the Amalfi Coast is unlike anything you've done before, so think of it as an adventure.  I've been there 3 times and driven it myself each time.  Narrow roads, fast, pushy, Italian drivers, sharp curves and huge drop offs.  So what?  I wouldn't drive it after a few cocktails but any competent driver can do it.  Read about it, watch a few videos and be prepared.   
Be especially careful around Naples, one of the most dangerous cities in Europe (see the book, Gomorrah).

----------


## debd

> Pay close attention at Pompeii and when you return, tell me why one photo shows deeper ruts than the other.  
> 
> pompeii 1.jpg
> 
> pompeii 2.jpg
> 
> Photos courtesy of The Google.



Oh my!

----------


## debd

> Be especially careful around Naples, one of the most dangerous cities in Europe (see the book, Gomorrah).



Thanks, David.  Good to know.  We are only there two nights, mostly to get frm point a to point b, and to see Pompeii and Herculaneum.   It is the only spot for which we have not yet selected accommodations.  Your caveat will greatly influence our decision now.  Thank you.

----------


## debd

> (see the book, Gomorrah).




"Behind the Gates of Gomorrah?"

----------


## amyb

Loved visiting Pompeii.  Would go back. Can be very hot in the summer

----------


## stbartshopper

Our favorite Hotel in the Amalfi coast- actually Positano is the il San Pietro but need to make reservations ASAP as they fill up quickly.

----------


## DavidB

See on Amazon: *Gomorrah: A Personal Journey into the Violent International Empire of Naples' Organized Crime System.*Some amazing hotels on the Amalfi coast.  If you're not shocked by the hotel costs in St B, then you'll be fine there.  Two of the top hotels in Europe are there Le Sirenuse http://sirenuse.it/en and Hotel Caruso http://www.belmond.com/hotel-caruso-...ast/photo_tour.  Safe travels

----------


## cec1

Ruts are from wheels of "chariots," meaning carts used to haul things (not necessarily people).

----------


## GramChop

> Ruts are from wheels of "chariots," meaning carts used to haul things (not necessarily people).



But Dennis, why are the ruts so much deeper on this one particular "street" than the other?  That's the question.  I know the answer, do you?

----------


## amyb

Brinks Chariots delivered coins to the first National Bank of Pompeii...just a guess.

----------


## LindaP

Deb, are you staying in Praino? We stayed at Casa Angelina, on the top floor that had a rooftop deck; one of the best places and rooms that we have ever stayed at, beautiful ! 
In Praino, try the restaurant :  La Brace. ( we ate there twice)! And walk down the paths to the rocky beach, there's a restaurant on the rocks called; Gavitella; awesome place! 
Have a great trip......was just talking to my husband about returning.......

----------


## GramChop

> Brinks Chariots delivered coins to the first National Bank of Pompeii...just a guess.



Good guess, Ames, but not the answer.

----------


## cec1

I assumed, Missy, that it was because this Main Street was so heavily traveled.  Were the ruts intentionally created?  Perhaps as early "gutters," to carry away rain water?

----------


## GramChop

> I assumed, Missy, that it was because this Main Street was so heavily traveled.  Were the ruts intentionally created?  Perhaps as early "gutters," to carry away rain water?



That would be a great assumption, Dennis, but not quite the reason our guide provided.

----------


## cec1

My tour guide was Wendy . . . I'll have to see if I can get a partial refund!

----------


## amyb

In front of the site of an early Petite Colombe where chariots often stopped

----------


## cec1

. . . similar parking problem!

----------


## amyb

Frequent stops-exactly!

Am I getting warmer?

----------


## GramChop

Ok...here's the scoop on the deep ruts on that one street in Pompeii as told me by a local guide:  The only "houses of ill repute" were on this street.  This was deduced by the "art" on the walls of these particular houses.  These works of "art" actually made me blush.  It appears by the deeper ruts on this street, it was very well-traveled.  Interesting things you learn when you pay attention!

----------


## GramChop

> In front of the site of an early Petite Colombe where chariots often stopped



You are cracking me up, friend!

----------


## GramChop

> My tour guide was Wendy . . . I'll have to see if I can get a partial refund!



Tee hee hee.  She's got so many other fabulous qualities, I'd leave it be, Dennis.  :cool:

----------


## kenn

We were on the Amalfi Coast in September and used a private driver. I highly recommend Simply Amalfi http://www.simplyamalfi.com/. Katherine and Salvatore were great to work with. They are both very fun and knowledgeable. If you are ever in Florence, Katherine offers walking tours and tours throughout Tuscany.

----------


## cec1

I'm sure that a "car and driver" approach to the area would be great.  I'll add, however, that when recently there, we drove everywhere, in both directions, from Ravello, our "home base."  I found traffic to be very slow . . . so didn't feel, as I was driving, that I missed any sights.  And we stopped frequently simply to admire views and take photos.  The area is breathtakingly beautiful and ranks up there with SBH in terms of places where we'll eagerly return.

----------


## debd

> We were on the Amalfi Coast in September and used a private driver. I highly recommend Simply Amalfi http://www.simplyamalfi.com/. Katherine and Salvatore were great to work with. They are both very fun and knowledgeable. If you are ever in Florence, Katherine offers walking tours and tours throughout Tuscany.



Ken, thanks.

----------


## debd

> I'm sure that a "car and driver" approach to the area would be great.  I'll add, however, that when recently there, we drove everywhere, in both directions, from Ravello, our "home base."  I found traffic to be very slow . . . so didn't feel, as I was driving, that I missed any sights.  And we stopped frequently simply to admire views and take photos.  The area is breathtakingly beautiful and ranks up there with SBH in terms of places where we'll eagerly return.



Dennis,

We come from the, "do you want to drive or do you want to criticize" school.  For this particular journey, the guess is the car/driver approach may be the way to go.  lol

----------


## cec1

. . . a safe way to go, for sure!  And, I'll note that while driving & stopping along the way at restaurants and cafes, I consciously abstained from drinking wine!  The "driver" option opens more possibilities to your enjoyment of the trip!

----------


## GramChop

> . . . a safe way to go, for sure!  And, I'll note that while driving & stopping along the way at restaurants and cafes, I consciously abstained from drinking wine!  *The "driver" option opens more possibilities to your enjoyment of the trip!*



  Hear!  Hear!

----------


## davesmom

Hello to all!  It has been awhile since I have been on the blog due to some health problems and a few more things that life brings, but I wanted to say I am trying to catch up!  I hoped to get to SBH this year, but I don't think it will work out.  (Holding out hope but you never know what happens last minute!)  That being said, my friend/travel agent just came on cruise stop and spent the day at Eden Rock, so she sent me photos..of course I wanted to cry, I missed it so much (the island) and one of my best friends will do a cruise stop on Sea Dream maybe tomorrow so more info!  I wanted to respond to this post because we had THE BEST company (thanks to that same travel agent) take us on the Amalfi Coast, with private boat tour, driving tour, etc.  I posted a huge review, also under the name "davesmom" on TripAdvisor with all of the pertinent info.  I am happy to answer any questions as we were over the top impressed by them. We went to Venice and the Amalfi Coast with this company, and it was the best experience ever.  We have hired private drivers a number of places, but this was the best company for everything.  I don't think I would plan a trip to Italy without their on the ground arrangements.  Everything went off without a hitch including taking a speedboat at 5:30 AM from the Danieli in Venice to the airport to fly to Naples, where we were met by other reps who took us to our hotel in Positano.  The guy we had as a guide for Positano to Capri (private boat around Capri, meals, etc.) was so fantastic, we asked him to take us the next day on a tour of Amalfi coast..a real insider look as he is a native and spoke amazing English.  Very cute guy, met his wife, as she is a guide, too, great personal introductions to all the restauranteurs at fabulous local restaurants..can't say enough about this company.  You can read my assessment on TripAdvisor, as I know we like to avoid posting company info on this site.  I hope to be "up to speed" on the blog soon..I so envy everyone in SBH this year!!  Still going to specialists to figure out what is up with me but getting better as we speak.  Maybe something to do with a reflux condition but not really sure.  Super boring diet for 4 months, no alcohol (not like I drink more than a glass, but still...), no spices...so I guess I should save up my $$ this year and hope this improves..can't go to Nikki Beach if I can't drink rosé, nest-ce pas?!!  Say hello to all of the great people on the island whom I will miss.  Oh, btw, I saw this fabulous Louis Vuitton Neverfull tote (guys, stop reading here!) with St. Barth written on it in pink, like rosé wine (!) that one of our site members had purchased..if they have any more, let me know. Maybe they can send it to America?  I really want one (hey, if you can't drink, at least you can have an LV tote, right?!!)  Love to all out there!!!  xxoo, Davesmom

----------


## debd

We are just a few days into our journey, and my plan is to provide a post-travel trip report, but I just wanted to take a moment to once again say thanks to the SBH community.  Took a visit to Herculaneum today, and have been working with the Simply Amalfi group, and Lynn.   You guys are just the best.  Thanks (oh, and John, once again, for the digerati handholding - you and Kevin and Andy).

----------


## GramChop

This is great to hear.  I'm looking forward to the post-travel report.  Enjoy, y'all!

----------


## amyb

Hooray guys
 and safe travels.

----------


## cec1

Beautiful area . . . have a great time!

----------

